# Contender Elite? Hmmm?



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

For the same reason a bunch of the big dogs put up the VE's last year, and broke out the old PE's and UE's.
They realize just because it's new doesn't mean it's better.

I've heard a bunch of mixed reviews on the CE. Some think it's the best bow in years, others just plain don't like it, but you have that with every bow. Someone needs to start a bow rental place so we can rent bows we are interested in, and try them out for a week before we commit to buying them. I'm sorry, but you just can't tell enough about a bow by taking a few test shots at 10 feet at the shop. In order to tell if the bow is for you or not you need a day to set it up to your taste, and shoot a couple of scoring rounds to see just how well it is going to perform for you.


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

pennysdad said:


> I wonder why some of the "Big dogs" that started out with the Contenders, are switching back to the VE's/ Vantage Elites? I know Reo, had "mechanical" issues, causing him to blow the dust off his VE for LAS. But it appeared that he was still shooting it at Vegas. I know of a few other Big dogs, that have switched back. So what's up? I am going to put a hold on my order for now! I may be changing it, to another VE! I wonder what they will be shooting outside?


Jay I only saw 1 Contender at Augusta this past weekend and he was really happy with the bow and 2 others said they were waiting on thiers to come in.
Terry


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

I really like mine, but I ain't no PRO either.


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

Maybe they are just used to the older bow having shot it alot more and have not adapted to the new model. All bows tend to have a temperment, that some shooters like, some shooter adapt to, and some shooters simply move on to something else.


----------



## introverted (Jan 2, 2009)

dragonheart said:


> Maybe they are just used to the older bow having shot it alot more and have not adapted to the new model. All bows tend to have a temperment, that some shooters like, some shooter adapt to, and some shooters simply move on to something else.


yeahp

i'll bet that has the most to do with it.


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

*Maybe?*

Yeah, I thought about that? That is a possibility? Alot of times the first time out, with a new bow, or release, is the best, you will ever shoot, with said bow or release! Then you get comfortable, and get sloppy! I know the VE, shoots and holds well! But I really like the specs, of the CE! I was wanting the little extra speed that the CE boasts, for field.


----------



## short-n-fast (Dec 4, 2004)

Just got my Contender friday , and really like it so far.....seems to fit me real well. Shot 56x game with it while tuning the stab's weight.....

Its gonna give my X7 a breather for awhile


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Contender Elite*

Like any bow,having time to get used to it is key.I have had my Contender Elite since last Nov.Gave me plenty of time to get used to it.Now it performs flawlessly.I opted for the 2000 limbs with the spirals.Had the spirals on my Vantage Pro.I got used to shooting them and now I wont use anything else.This by far is the best holding and pointing bow I have had.I have a new Maxxis 35 on order for outdoors.We will see how this works.When shooting in Vegas,I didnt see hardly any of the new Mathews Triumphs out there,I believe thats because the factory held back on getting them out there and into the hands of there shooters.Delays cost them exposure this year for sure.You shoot the big shoots with whats comfortable at the time.Setting up brand new equipment without testing and proving in your mind that its capable of doing the job doesnt give the shooter a lot of confidence.I think that the factories should introduce their target bows in late summer.Giving the guys time to properly set them up and get used to them.Hunting equipment is fine for fall introduction.Also it wouldnt create such a backup for ordering and shipping.A nice smooth transition for the entire year instead of backlogs and delays.Just my 2 cents.Don Ward


----------



## kkromer (Sep 14, 2004)

pennysdad said:


> I wonder why some of the "Big dogs" that started out with the Contenders, are switching back to the VE's/ Vantage Elites? I know Reo, had "mechanical" issues, causing him to blow the dust off his VE for LAS. But it appeared that he was still shooting it at Vegas. I know of a few other Big dogs, that have switched back. So what's up? I am going to put a hold on my order for now! I may be changing it, to another VE! I wonder what they will be shooting outside?


They are both great bows. I think part of it is just getting used to the new bows. Last year a lot of guys went back to their Ultra-Elites because they were so comfortable with them. I'm not a big dog buy any means, but it took me a while to really get my V.E.s shooting super well. Don't get me wrong they shot good from the begining, but they both shoot great now after some trial and error with string/cable/loop lengths, weighting, and stabilizer balance settings. 

I'll probably order a C.E. at the end of target season and start playing with it to get it tuned up how I like it and I'd be willing to bet it will shoot just as well as the V.E.

All that - I'd keep it on order, but don't take the Vantage apart till you have the C.E. set-up and drilling the way you want it.

Good luck,


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Who are these Big Dogs that are switching back? :noidea:

Those two bows feel completely different......most people can shoot either. But you either like a long riser or short riser....your going to like one better then the other. Most people that like the VE are people that have shot Mathews or other long riser bows in the past. Most guys that have shot shorter or standard risers are going to prefer the CE or UE......

I liked the VE but I wouldn't choice it over the CE or even the PE or UE.....I know from talking to you all summer that you really liked the VE....and you shot it well. So why not just get another one? :noidea:

Don't worry about what others are doing for bow choices.....your not shooting their bow.....Hinky and the Shooter and Jesse seem to be loving their CEs though. :wink:


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

blueglide1 said:


> I think that the factories should introduce their target bows in late summer.Giving the guys time to properly set them up and get used to them.Hunting equipment is fine for fall introduction.Also it wouldnt create such a backup for ordering and shipping.A nice smooth transition for the entire year instead of backlogs and delays.Just my 2 cents.Don Ward


I have been saying this for a few years now. Zackly right!


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

There were 5 different models of Hoyts in the shoot off...and that doesn't even include the venerable UE and PE. To the best of my knowledge there were no duplicate models in the shootoff (Hoyt). What's that mean? Shoot what you shoot best.:smile:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Bobmuley said:


> There were 5 different models of Hoyts in the shoot off...and that doesn't even include the venerable UE and PE. To the best of my knowledge there were no duplicate models in the shootoff (Hoyt). What's that mean? Shoot what you shoot best.:smile:


Ding...Ding....Ding


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> Who are these Big Dogs that are switching back? :noidea:
> 
> Those two bows feel completely different......most people can shoot either. But you either like a long riser or short riser....your going to like one better then the other. Most people that like the VE are people that have shot Mathews or other long riser bows in the past. Most guys that have shot shorter or standard risers are going to prefer the CE or UE......
> 
> ...


Shooter went back to his VE


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

blondstar said:


> Shooter went back to his VE


Well....he shot the bajesus out of it before......he should have got another one.


----------



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

A buddy of mine has a brand new '09 model VE that has never been shot still in the box under his bed. Doesn't want to give up the '08 PE that he is shooting so well. He said he would like a CE but would need to sale the VE. He'd loose a load of money doing so and that's why its still in the box!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Boy April better hurry up, and get here, this place is starting to look like gen pop.
Wich vane colors
this bow is better than that bow.
What bow is best for me. 
blah, blah, blah LOL

The answer to the question is simple. They are shooting what ever bow feels best to them. The big dogs have to shoot something in the current line up or I bet you'd still see many of them shoot the old UE's, and PE's.
It's all about what bow best suits their personal likes, and dislikes. Same reason some pros shoot Mathews, while others choose Hoyt. it's all about what shoots the best in their hands. You can't base what bow is going to shoot the best for you off of what ever everyone else is shooting.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

I have had both as well as pro and ultra elites and i like the ultra elite and the contender elite the best. I have a short draw and don't like a super heavy bow though. I also don't like anything over 39" ata. The vantage held great but it was uncomfortable for me to shoot at a 27.5" draw due to the string angle. My contender at 38" feels way better for me. The vantage was easier to get to hold real well on target most likely due to the longer riser and limb angle. The contender also gives me a little more feedback than the vantage did. It is all personal preference and the vantage on paper is a more solid bow but some will like one of the other for personal reasons. I really like my CE myself. Only reason i am not shooting it is because my carbon matrix shoots better for me.


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

blueglide1 said:


> Like any bow,having time to get used to it is key.I have had my Contender Elite since last Nov.Gave me plenty of time to get used to it.Now it performs flawlessly.I opted for the 2000 limbs with the spirals.Had the spirals on my Vantage Pro.I got used to shooting them and now I wont use anything else.This by far is the best holding and pointing bow I have had.I have a new Maxxis 35 on order for outdoors.We will see how this works.When shooting in Vegas,I didnt see hardly any of the new Mathews Triumphs out there,I believe thats because the factory held back on getting them out there and into the hands of there shooters.Delays cost them exposure this year for sure.You shoot the big shoots with whats comfortable at the time.Setting up brand new equipment without testing and proving in your mind that its capable of doing the job doesnt give the shooter a lot of confidence.I think that the factories should introduce their target bows in late summer.Giving the guys time to properly set them up and get used to them.Hunting equipment is fine for fall introduction.Also it wouldnt create such a backup for ordering and shipping.A nice smooth transition for the entire year instead of backlogs and delays.Just my 2 cents.Don Ward



Bingo! I didn't get mine until just before IA. Love the way the bow felt but could not get it to shoot for me. Went to spirals and aftermarket string the week before state (2 wks before Vegas) and what a difference. Went from struggling to shoot 300's to mid 50 Xcounts. Bow was shooting much better but not quite what I wanted. No time left to change things so I left well enough alone and aveeraged 297 in Vegas. (BHFS Champ)
I had a lot of bounce in my sight. Now my last 3 leagues have been 59 58 59X. My misses have ALL been up/down. I am working on moving wt around and the bow seems to hold steadier. Had to add a lot of weight to do that, hope its not to much and I fatigue by the end of the round.

Long story short, wish I would have had a couple more weeks to fine tune before St/Vegas.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

blueglide1 said:


> (snip) When shooting in Vegas,I didnt see hardly any of the new Mathews Triumphs out there,I believe thats because the factory held back on getting them out there and into the hands of there shooters.Delays cost them exposure this year for sure.


I noticed the same thing. I was watching the big boys shoot their Conquest 4's or Apex 7's and was wondering what happened to all the Triumphs?

Either way, I agree with you that Mathews messed up in the marketing side of things with that one. 

-Steve


----------

